# Vivid portable hotspot crashes every time I try to access the settings...



## Exxodium (Jan 12, 2012)

AT&T Vivid, running rooted 4.0 OTA.

I keep trying to modify the settings in Settings > More > Tethering and Portable Hotspot > Portable Hotspot Settings. I can fire up the portable hotspot and it seems to work, only problem is it's encrypted with the default password, which I don't know.

So I try to modify the settings, and every time it crashes, saying "com.android.settings has stopped working. Would you like to tell HTC about this?" I've tried restarting, clearing cache, etc, and no dice. Anyone know what might be causing this? Considering I've been paying to use the tethering, it's kind of annoying. >_<

Thanks in advance!


----------



## spideyngo (Apr 11, 2012)

The closest thing I've got to full blown tethering is using FoxFi in Android Market/Google Play. It uses bluetooth tethering instead. PDAnet is the client for the connecting device.


----------



## id10terrordfw (Jan 30, 2012)

Exxodium said:


> AT&T Vivid, running rooted 4.0 OTA.
> 
> I keep trying to modify the settings in Settings > More > Tethering and Portable Hotspot > Portable Hotspot Settings. I can fire up the portable hotspot and it seems to work, only problem is it's encrypted with the default password, which I don't know.
> 
> ...


Did you freeze or remove the TetheringGuard.apk after ICS update?


----------

